# Arnold Classic Enforces Anabolic Steroid Testing



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2008)

It has been reported that IFBB Pro Bodybuilders who competed in the 2008 Arnold Classic were required for the first time to sign a contract subjecting them to random drug testing. Jim Lorimer, the promoter and co-founder of the Arnold Sports Festival, told male bodybuilding competitors in an athlete's meeting that the IFBB implemented a [...]


Read More...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 7, 2008)

So what does that mean? Nobody is going to compete anymore in the Arnold? Or they going to start using suspension and stop taking it a day before the show?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

not sure, I doubt they will do anything.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 7, 2008)

Will congress step in on this one?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Will congress step in on this one?



how so?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 7, 2008)

roid testing .... it was joke! Like baseball with Clemens


----------



## KelJu (Mar 7, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> roid testing .... it was joke! Like baseball with Clemens



Baseball is highly mainstream. Bodybuilding isn't. I doubt anything will come of it.


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 7, 2008)

its not cheating if everyone does it


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 7, 2008)

who is to say it really is cheating. by definition isnt taking creatine cheating. i mean you could really say taking a fat burner is cheating becouse you didnt take one and another guy did. i think its stupid to say roids are a cheat. i dont take them becouse i am still in my learning/deciding phase. some day maybee. well hell if my training partner gets any damn bigger then maybee lol.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 7, 2008)

sorry lost point there um but ya were i was going? any thing that can add size other than by hardwork by definition, is a cheat. who fn cares what damn baseball player did what! i say let em all juice it up screw it. may make the damn game more fun to watch lol.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> its not cheating if everyone does it



and that is the problem, they can ban them in all sports, but where there is a will those that want to use them will find a way, i.e. designer steroids, they will never eliminate steroids form sports, not even mainstream, especially not mainstream, if there is millions of dollars at stake and steroids can give an athlete the edge they need they will take the risk, period. fighting steroids in sports is just as stupid as the "war on drugs", futile, you cannot stop people from doing what they want to do.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 7, 2008)

well spoken prince.


----------



## Body122506 (Mar 12, 2008)

Honestly I think its very unfair for people who dont use steriods.  In a competition, everyone should be on the same level of comepetition.  If its illegal, then no one should be able to use it, but if its legal then everyone should use it.  They should keep the playing field fair, one way or the other.

The other day I was thinking that, for all those baseball player who took steriods and won the world series, would they have won without those steriods?  And for the team who lost to them, is it fair for them?  Should the commission take back all those championships of player who took the drugs and award the other team?  

Just some food for thought.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 12, 2008)

Body122506 said:


> Honestly I think its very unfair for people who dont use steriods.  In a competition, everyone should be on the same level of comepetition.  If its illegal, then no one should be able to use it, but if its legal then everyone should use it.  They should keep the playing field fair, one way or the other.
> 
> The other day I was thinking that, for all those baseball player who took steriods and won the world series, would they have won without those steriods?  And for the team who lost to them, is it fair for them?  Should the commission take back all those championships of player who took the drugs and award the other team?
> 
> Just some food for thought.



Being legal and having it available to use is two different things. Lets not use the steroids being illegal as a reason to say it shouldn't be allowed in the sport. Taking steroids is no more cheating then someone using creatine along with other supplements. 

Steroids are not going to turn an average joe player into a superstar. I can shoot 2g of test a week but I will never hit the ball like Sammy Sosa. People give way too much credit to performance with these drugs. They help but they do not make the athlete.

I might take nothing and be a decent player...another guy on my team might take everything he can buy at GNC and be a little better....but the bottom line is its my choice to not take supplents for whatever reason...if its for personal health reasons, or because its "illegal". Bottom line is the players that feel they are being cheated by other players who take steroids would still suck even if everyone stopped the drugs. And the crazy thing is I bet almost all of them take something either grey or black market.

Another valad point is testosterone is a natural hormone in our bodies and what is normal varies greatly. If someone is on the low end playing against someone on the high end there coudl be a big difference in hormone levels...should the person on the low end bitch they are not as gifted with high test levels so they are not as good even though they have the skills?  I guess where do you draw the line....and honestly who gives a fuck what these players take. They get paid millions of dollars to play all day and entertain you all summer long. If they want to shoot heroin why should you or I care? When our country is at war why is our lame president giving a rats ass about a ball player taking drugs....as if that is the biggest issue our country is facing right? I have never seen that d-bag stop TV to talk about improving our education or healthcare.....no in the middle of war times he get son TV to broadcast a request for players to stop using steroids....am I the only one that thinks that is a WAY bigger problem than the issue being addressed? I think even wasting the money to put this shit on TV for so long is a joke. Steroids have and always will be part of sports. I personally would rather be able to use stuff that has been tried and true....but all this BS is going to push people to spend huge $$$ on shit some chemist cooked up in a lab that hasn't been identified yet....with who knows what side effects or long term effects....and the whole stop doing it for the youth? Please....I know 4 kids from my generation who diet from various drug OD....none were steroids or performance drugs....I don't think its steroids we need to worry about our kids using...its all the BS heroin, crack, meth, extacy, and coke being pushed around schools and the streets.  In reality the % of people even inclined to take steroids is nothing compared to the number of idiots lined up to take some other rec drug that might kill them first time around. 

Ok I'm done ranting now....sorry but I hate the topic of steroids and sore losers...and our shitty president addressing it like it really fucking matters, all while we are at war....it so screwed up!


----------

